# Oracle of Buffalo



## Bullie76 (Sep 17, 2014)

http://blogs.barrons.com/penta/2014/09/12/the-oracle-of-buffalo/

Nice article on a 97 year old lady who never made a lot of money through her job, but who made a fortune through investing. And is giving most of it away as she ages.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2014)

Smart gal, and very kind too!


----------

